# Head butting?



## aliciac85 (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't really know if this is strange or common behavior so I thought I'd ask. When I reach into my hedgie's cage to take him out, I typically let him smell my hand first so he can relax and put his quills down (I've only had him for 2 weeks so he's still nervous). He'll sniff my hand and put his quills down, but when I go in to rub his cheek or reach under him to pick him up, he balls up and puts his spines up again. While doing that, he'll jump his front feet and head towards my hand while huffing. Almost like he's trying to poke me with his visor quills.

Is this common behavior? I know some hedgehogs will never like being picked up but from what I read, most just ball up and huff. Splinter (my hedgie) does this head butting/lunging thing towards my hand and of course it scares me so I pull away momentarily. I eventually have to pick him up with some fleece blankets so I don't pull away. He's fine once I get him out of his cage, fyi.

Any insight?


----------



## giraffles (Mar 11, 2014)

Tembo definitely does this head butting thing too, and I think it's a fairly common behavior. He also hates getting scooped up for play time and cuddles, and has ramming into my hand with his forehead quills before. I've gotten used to him doing this and try to cup my hands around his backside instead of getting too close to his face.

But like your little guy he's totally fine _after_ I've gotten him out. Kinda like an "Oh wait, you're my human, not something trying to eat me OKAY WHERE ARE MY SNUGGLES AND MEALIES" reaction almost. xD Perfectly friendly in my hands or in my lap, but that initial removal can be a spikey process!


----------

